# Display window boxes!



## iggyworf (Jan 30, 2018)

Finally starting to display bottles in my basement. These are 2 1890's farm house windows I built into display boxes and mounted them to the wall. I have to build a lot more basic shelves for the rest of my collection. A large task. Thanx for lookin!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2018)

Cool.  I like that!


----------



## nikkicz17 (May 3, 2018)

I love that idea!!!! So creative, I may have to steal it when it comes time to build my display.


----------



## iggyworf (May 3, 2018)

nikkicz17 said:


> I love that idea!!!! So creative, I may have to steal it when it comes time to build my display.



Thanx! Go ahead and make your own. Hope to see them soon.


----------

